# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  How To Determine Your Daily Caloric Intake

## Tobey

Ok I have seen in the past alot of post where by people would question just how many calories should I take in. Ratios such as 50% protein.20% carbs ect were posted. Now don't get me wrong, these are valid responses and work very well for someone who has toned and shaped their diet for several years. But excatly how muh is 50%. Exactly. Fiqureing out your caloric intake is a science that any one can master given sufficent pratice. I could work up indivual diets up but to do this requires indepth knowledge about ones training reguime and basic phyisicology makeup.This post is to be used in conjuction with the next post that I will make. There has to be two post due to the words per post limit. Here are some basic questions that when answered properly answer all of your caloric needs. You will need to answer the questions using the two tables in the next post.


A) Current body weight

B) Caloric requirement per pound of body weight (use table 6.1) 

C) Typical daily caloric requirement without exercise to maintain body weight (A x B)

D) Selected physical activity (ex.jogging)*

E) Number of excerise sessions per week

F) Duration of excerise session (in minutes)

G) Total weekly excerise time minutes (E x F)

H) Average daily excerise time in minutes( G divided 7)

I) Caloric expenditure per pound per minute. (cal/lb/min) of physical activity ( use table 6.2)

J) Total calories burned per minute of excerise ( A x I) 

K) Average daily calories burned as a result of the excerise program ( H x J)

L) Total daily caloric requirement with excerise to maintain body weight ( C + K )

M) Number of calories to subtract from daily requirement to achieve a negative caloric balance. ( multiply current body weight by 5 )**

N) Target caloric intake to lose weight ( L - M )


Note* ( for step D ) If more than 1 physical activity is selected, you will need to estimate the average daily calories burned as a result of each additional activity. ( steps D through K ) and add all of these figgures to L above.

** (M) This figure should never be below 1,200 calories for women or 1,500 calories for men.

Ok listen up cause this is important. Print these questions grab a calculator, then print out my next post on the tables and your own your way. Good luck!
IC

----------


## Big Al

Good stuff!

BA

----------


## Billy Boy

Good advice bro should help a lot of people out

Billy

----------


## edraven29

thanks tobey this is really appreciated, you did one hell of a job.

----------


## dumbells101

Very nice Tobey... just remember again that we need to plan our food according to our needs and that our needs are different throughout the day!

----------


## Tobey

Yeah I know what you mean, however , you can still plan out your meals anyay you choose, this just gives you a total caloric intake goal to shoot for.
IC

----------


## dumbells101

True, true. What if I decide that Saturday I'm gonna run a 10 k, perfom 1000 pushups, climb the Matterhorn, Bike 100 miles and finish with a 50 lap swim. How would that change my needs for the day? I mean would I still even have time to eat before I meet with the psyciatrist.

----------


## Tobey

I'm bumping this up for Cremator. It should answer your question in your earlier post.
IC

----------


## MarkyMark

Well for one thing if your gonna climb the Matterhorn you better have you food for the day prepacked ........

Good job tobey....

----------


## dumbells101

I ALWAYS plan my food and day. There is no other way I'd get anything done. That's what I teach my clients and that's what I live by. Especially when climbing the Matterhorn. LOL

----------


## Tobey

I'm bumping this one for Fast Results

----------


## GenuinePL

Good suff. BUMP

----------


## Tobey

Bump

----------


## Trianon

where are the tables?

----------


## Tobey

Bump
IC

----------


## rockyII

interesting stuff but you forgot to post the tables

----------


## Tobey

Rocky, Rocky, Rocky......
Due to word limitations that Jason put on post they had to be posted in another thread callled "Tables for determineing your caloric intake Part 2"
Tobey

----------


## rockyII

oops! my bad, my bad! :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## superstang

bump

----------


## Lavacho

www.fitday.com .............This will make your life a lot better trust me...all foods tables, charts,....its free!

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------

